# micros motorolla (lectura-escritura) pines de lectura y escritura



## javiercj (Ene 3, 2012)

hola amigos

A ver te pregunto a ver si me puedes contestar y ayudar...

Es referente a poder leer y escribir micros motorolla de la familia freescale hc08 hc11 hc12 hs912....

A ver me explico he tenido programdor upa chino sin exito, he tenido programdor xprog-m sin exito

he tenido programdor upa original sin exito y lo he tenido que devolver porque no me leia el micro.

Pinear un micro motorolla con 6-7 pines ya es dificil pero si encima el micro tiene 100-112 patillas aun mucho mas dificil pero no decir imposible.

y claro todo ello pinenando segun la hoja de datos del micro y de cada programador segun las indiciaciones.

Entonces te pregunto cuales son los pines fundamentales e imprendincicbles para poder hacer una lectura y escrotura del micro motorolla sin tener que pinear 7-8 patillas.

Porque las patillas de voltaje Vdd esas son imprensibles y luego las patillas de transmision de datos trx y recepcion de datos rx

Pero cuales son las justas y necesatias para pinear bien el micro y que me haga una lectura correcta....

Porque otra opcion seria por ejemplo en centralitas de airbag, leer y escribir el micro a traves del pineo de la centralita como hace la maquina super vag k+can

Pero me puedes decir como habia que hacer para reducir al minimo en numero de pineo del micro motorolla de forma que si alimento a traves del conector de conecion de la centrakita de airbag (conectar solo los positivos y negativos) y pinear en el micro motorolla solo el pin necesario para la transmision de datos y que permite la lectura y escritura del micro..........


Puedes ayudarme, como poder hacer una lectura y escritura facil a trave de pineo con tan solo conectar 2-3 pines.

Puedes ayudarme. Te lo agradeceria muchisimo ya que tengo un gtran atranque con los micros motorolla frrescale

Te suena o que programadores para micros motorola freescale que no sean upa-usb, y que funcione.

Como poner en marcha el programador xprog-m y hacerlo funcionar porque con los micos motorolla cuando se pinea aparece "device is silence"

Un saludo espero tu respuesta

gracias y feliz año 2012
javiercj

Mensajes: 57
Registrado: Lun Oct 17, 2011 2:13 pm
Arriba


----------

